# Como simulo un rele en proteus?



## rodrigok300 (Sep 24, 2011)

lo que pasa es que no se por que los rele que ocupo en proteus no me funcion, he probado varias formas para activarlo,,, agradeceria si alguien me envia un ckto hecho en proteus donde se vea la activacion del rele con corriente directa!!!


----------



## Agustinw (Sep 24, 2011)

Si queres que se activen y lo puedas ver tenes que usar los que en la libreria aparecen como active.
Saludos


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 25, 2011)

rodrigok300 dijo:


> lo que pasa es que no se por que los rele que ocupo en proteus no me funcion, he probado varias formas para activarlo,,, agradeceria si alguien me envia un ckto hecho en proteus donde se vea la activacion del rele con corriente directa!!!


Checa este ejemplo en proteus.


----------



## rodrigok300 (Sep 25, 2011)

muchisimas gracias por su ayuda!!! y gracias por el ckto Darkbytes esta exelente tu diseño!!!!


----------



## Azlan (May 10, 2013)

Yo también necesito  simular un rele en proteus y no logro conseguir que funcione, no se que pueda ser, lo estoy conectando como aparece en la imagen  adjunta , si ven algún error que este cometiendo o algo que no estoy teniendo en cuenta se los agradecería  que me lo dijeran


----------



## 1024 (May 11, 2013)

Azlan dijo:


> Yo también necesito  simular un rele en proteus y no logro conseguir que funcione, no se que pueda ser, lo estoy conectando como aparece en la imagen  adjunta , si ven algún error que este cometiendo o algo que no estoy teniendo en cuenta se los agradecería  que me lo dijeran
> 
> http://img108.imageshack.us/img108/7509/rele1wy.png



Hola, en las propiedades del componente modifica el activate voltage, ponlo en 11V o un poco menos


----------



## Azlan (May 17, 2013)

Gracias,  ya me funcionó


----------



## Chivo2999 (Sep 28, 2013)

Gracias D@rkbytes tenia la misma duda que rodrigok300
Saludos


----------



## leopineda (Dic 4, 2013)

rodrigok300 dijo:


> muchisimas gracias por su ayuda!!! y gracias por el ckto Darkbytes esta exelente tu diseño!!!!



hola existe un rele en proteus que se active con 5v


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 4, 2013)

leopineda dijo:


> hola existe un rele en proteus que se active con 5v


Si, cualquiera que sea activo.
En sus propiedades "Component Value" establece el voltaje a 5V o a cualquier otro.

Has doble click sobre el componente para que aparezca la ventana de edición de propiedades.


----------



## FCacrew (Jul 29, 2020)

Estimado el ejemplo que enviaste, no me funciona en mi proteus, sabes porqué es?


D@rkbytes dijo:


> Checa este ejemplo en proteus.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 29, 2020)

No lo sé, lo acabo de probar con la última versión que tengo instalada y funciona correctamente a pesar de que ese ejemplo fue realizado en el 2011.
Así que debe seguir funcionando en cualquier versión de proteus.
¿A qué te refieres con no me funciona?


----------

